# RUFUS JR...Have you heard of it????



## Shive (Jul 7, 2006)

I'm heading to Canada tonight Rice Lake to be exact. When I spoke to the cottage owners they mentioned that some Ohio'ns were knocking them dead with this bucktail lure called the Rufus Jr. I have looked all over Columbus Ohio and the internet and I'm having no luck. So I thought I would ask you guys. I would have asked sooner but I had to be approved for this web site. But I was wondering if any of you knew about and where I can get it! 

Thanks
Shive


----------



## alan farver (Apr 9, 2005)

i know a small shop in charm (amish country) has them.if you need directions or any other info please let me know. the few amish that i have taken to rice lake only use rufus jr's.


----------



## Corey (Apr 5, 2004)

I carry the Rufus Jrs., Magic Rufus Jrs., and Little Opies here at the shop. They are definitely popular with our Amish customers.


----------



## chaunc (Apr 11, 2004)

I use to use these for the panfish, years ago. Don't know why i stopped. I dug these out after i saw your post. Are these the ones you're talking about? I only have them in the 1/64 size.








Got them from Kegara Fishing Lures, Cincinnati, Ohio. Don't know if they're still in buisness. Sorry about the bad picture.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 5, 2010)

I'm looking at the catalog right now. You can order a catalog from: Kegara Fishing Lures, 2753 Hemlock Lake Rd., Rossiter, PA 15772.

Ken Lawler
St. Paris, OH


----------



## BigBag (Jan 11, 2009)

I grew up in Holmes County, the only English family on our dirt road!! Yes, the Amish love Rufus Jrs.. I still have some that I use to catch gills through the ice... Had to laugh, last year at a tournament at Portage, My partner and I were really struggling, we ended up in the back of the boneyard. There was a boatload of Amish, and this one kid proceeds to hold up this lunker of a bass on a stringer that he told us he caught on a Rufus Jr. It would have looked alot nicer in my livewell...


----------



## mirrocraft mike (Mar 17, 2006)

WOW
I may have to check these out..You guys are talking about a post 4 yrs old..


----------



## OZZIEOHIO (Dec 25, 2007)

The pic dont work, what do they look like??/


----------



## fastpassthrough (May 23, 2010)

I also am looking for this lure any help greatly appreciated?


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

fastpassthrough said:


> I also am looking for this lure any help greatly appreciated?


There's an invention called "google". It's really neat.
http://www.amishcountryoutdoors.com/fishing_baits.html


----------



## woodencarcarver (May 26, 2010)

Many years ago I use them for crappie fishing in the spring time. I use the No. 1 in a yellow or white. They were hot.. The company that made them was Kegara in Cincinnati Ohio. Are they still there. If not where are they now?


----------



## chaunc (Apr 11, 2004)

Look at post number 5.


----------



## Kidron Sports (May 28, 2010)

We have three locations carrying th Kegara Lure [Rufus Jrs.] We have a location in Kidron, Charm and Berlin Ohio. We ship UPS or USPS. If you have any questions contact us at 330-893-1486. You can also visit us on the web.


----------



## BigBag (Jan 11, 2009)

prepare to pay top dollar at Kidron.... OUCH!


----------



## woodencarcarver (May 26, 2010)

Thanks guys for the infor on the Rufus Jr jigs


----------

